# Fish Feeder question



## Roody (May 31, 2009)

We are going to be going on vacation before long and I was curious how good the 7 or 10 day fish feeders are?

TIA


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big a tank? They work by slowly dissolving. They can change your pH/hardness and dissolve at a different rate than stated. For a short trip, let the fish fast. For a single tank, you can buy an electric feeder where you put a day's worth of food in each compartment which is better because it allows you to control the amount.


----------



## Roody (May 31, 2009)

10 gallon tank with just 1 goldfish in it. Would something like this work fine or is there something more specific needed?

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10847/product.web


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That would work fine, but really, feed the fish well until you go and you can let it fast for a week.


----------



## Roody (May 31, 2009)

emc7 said:


> That would work fine, but really, feed the fish well until you go and you can let it fast for a week.


Ok. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The dissolving feeders work, but they make me nervous because you aren't in control of the amount of food. Overfeeding fish when you aren't there to change more water is a Rx for dead fish. Use the motorized one or let the fish go hungry.


----------

